# Haverigg Cumbria



## barge1914 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi

Millom Council has been busy planting signs. There are two POIs shown on the POI map at the coast in Haverigg. New signs have appeared by the car park and at the POI at the west end of town by the sand dunes, One may quibble over exactly what constitutes the Dunes but I think the general intent is that we are not welcome overnight. There is a 'camping' facility at the Rugby club a little further along the dunes lane, but I can't comment on this as we didn't get that far. The POI at the Eastern end of town in the rough car park before the Cricket Club as yet remains unfettered by signs. Hopefully photos may be attached...if I figure out correctly how to do it!
Ian


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Aargh*

Ooops no photos, I dragged them into the box but nowt has appeared...any suggestions...its the first time I have attempted this...
Ian


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 25, 2017)

Did you press the upload button?  Last time i was in Haverigg was as a tugger,there was a CL site ,the entrance between two houses.There was a powercut which lasted several hours and a couple of the inmates from the prison up the road went over the wall,Police everywhere


----------



## m30 (Feb 25, 2017)

I seem to recall one or more of the local caravan site owners kicking up a bit of a stink about wildcampers a few years ago. Isn't the rugby club site a caravan and camping site? We used to frequent the parking area between the town center and the and the holiday parks over by the lagoon, never had any bother.

Stu


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 26, 2017)

Photos would be helpful in order to confirm if the signs are merely 'advisory'.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jeff G said:


> Did you press the upload button?  Last time i was in Haverigg was as a tugger,there was a CL site ,the entrance between two houses.There was a powercut which lasted several hours and a couple of the inmates from the prison up the road went over the wall,Police everywhere



That CL closed a couple of years ago.  Only the C&CC CS at the rugby Club.

The Caravan Parks (2) were sold and under joint new ownership last year, but the old owner set up a rough camping site on fields near the lagoon site last year.

I use the naturist site which is 1.8k beyond the gate up a rough track at the end of the dunes after the rugby club between beach and the prison/wind farm.   This it the nearest thing to wild camping you can get with peace of mind.  Natural England approved as it on an SSI.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Haverigg photos*



Jeff G said:


> Did you press the upload button?  Last time i was in Haverigg was as a tugger,there was a CL site ,the entrance between two houses.There was a powercut which lasted several hours and a couple of the inmates from the prison up the road went over the wall,Police everywhere



Trying again


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not convinced by these signs. The reference to 'local bylaws' is pretty vague ...

Besides which you would not be on the dunes but on the road.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 27, 2017)

These are old signs and have been in place for the last 10 years to my knowledge.  The red "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" I do not recall though.   That is in the correct format but still needs an order to make it enforceable.   

Last year the height barrier was removed from the car park beside the toilets and Café.   I have noticed an odd van overnight in the car park and fewer parking overnight in the dunes off the public right of way beyond the farm. 

I challenged these signs a few years ago asking for details of the "Millom Town Council Order" and didn't receive a reply.  This Town Council tends to do things off their own bat not caring about the legalities of their actions.

The public right of way ends at the locked gate.   Millom Town Council do not own the dunes they only administer the area on behalf of the actual land owner Lord Lonsdale's Estate. The Town Council tried to force a right of way over the land beyond the gate, owned by Stoup Dub Farm.   They lost this case, hence the signs on the gate but couldn't go back on the order they had put in place up to the gate, so they cannot close off that access off either. 
It is mainly local dog walkers that use the pull off areas and they are often chewed up by car access.   The track beyond the Rugby Club is Maintained by Stoup Dub Farm and this is often chewed up by people doing wheelies on it.   Beyond the locked gate the track is maintained by Lakeland Outdoor Club.  The main problem at one time was horse riders riding all over the dunes chewing them up.   People parking by the edge of the track in comparison maintains a diversity of ground cover which Natural England wish to maintain on this SS!.

IMO the "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" sign is unenforceable as the farm and fishermen park vehicles and a boat overnight just off the road by the farm.


----------



## Cass (Feb 27, 2017)

John Thompson said:


> That CL closed a couple of years ago.  Only the C&CC CS at the rugby Club.
> 
> The Caravan Parks (2) were sold and under joint new ownership last year, but the old owner set up a rough camping site on fields near the lagoon site last year.
> 
> I use the naturist site which is 1.8k beyond the gate up a rough track at the end of the dunes after the rugby club between beach and the prison/wind farm.   This it the nearest thing to wild camping you can get with peace of mind.  Natural England approved as it on an SSI.



When you say naturist site is that a clothes optional site? or a site for people who like nature as in birds and things


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 28, 2017)

Cass said:


> When you say naturist site is that a clothes optional site? or a site for people who like nature as in birds and things



Yes, it is a Naturist site of over 40 acres.  It has been there for over 50 years.  * Naturist *is clothes free,  *Naturalist* is bird and plant watchers.    I am the vice chairman of the naturist club and my wife is the conservation officer.   We work closely with Natural England's officers to preserve the site we use, for tents, caravans or day sunbathing.  This site is wild camping, as all users have to be self contained as there are no facilities on site at all.   We were there before the area was declared a Site of Special Scientific Interest (SSSI).    One of the protected species on this site is the Natterjack Toad.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 28, 2017)

***** said:


> Thank you John for the detailed reply, very good.
> I understand the enforcement could be a problem, but going against the enforcement signs does not do motorhomers case much good, or does it!
> One way of looking at it, is to exercise our rights, the other is that we tend to keep rubbing the authorities up the wrong way, and spoil it for everybody else, making M/H's unwelcome everywhere!
> Mixed feelings comes to mind!



I agree *****.   There are plenty of other places nearby without signs, so why park on the restricted area.   I often get funny looks from people who don't know where we am going, when I don't stop at the Rugby club but keep on going beyond the farm (also a caravan storage site).  The local dog walkers know us and give us a wave or we engage in conversation.  I usually have the Smart on the trailer as well.   

The quarry waggons gather in the layby on the road out waiting for the quarry to open, so that can get crowded and noisy.   I always try to get beyond Greenodd when travelling back from Haverigg to miss them on the narrow roads, as a result I am often driving that road at dawn.  Our normal breakfast stop is then on the High Newton Bypass Layby.

For anyone who doesn't realise it you can get Autogas for domestic use at 5%VAT at the filling station at Grizebeck.  Just ask.   He has the HMRC Letter pinned up at the back of the counter.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 28, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> I'm not convinced by these signs. The reference to 'local bylaws' is pretty vague ...
> 
> Besides which you would not be on the dunes but on the road.



Chris.   The Public Road ends at the campsite and lifeboat station/lifeboat launch ramp & recycling point.  These signs start beyond that point.
Beyond the metalled private road to the Rugby Club is an unmade "right of access and public right of way on foot" not a road, so beyond the metalled road you are parking on the dunes.  

Our club paid for the timber and the farm did the work to repair the bridge, otherwise there would be no vehicle access beyond the farm.


----------

